# License suspened or revoked



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I was checking out the Mass Board of plumber and gas fitters web site.
I saw a few people have had their license either suspened or revoked for for failing to do the required continuing education. And one person had their license put under probation for failing to pull permits and having unlicensed personal working on plumbing. 
It never ceases to amaze me the stupidity of some. I wish they would catch the handymen doing plumbing more. I see them at HD or Lowes loading water heaters every time I go one of those places it seems.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I was checking out the Mass Board of plumber and gas fitters web site.
> I saw a few people have had their license either suspened or revoked for for failing to do the required continuing education. And one person had their license put under probation for failing to pull permits and having unlicensed personal working on plumbing.
> It never ceases to amaze me the stupidity of some. I wish they would catch the handymen doing plumbing more. I see them at HD or Lowes loading water heaters every time I go one of those places it seems.


As of this year we don't even have to have continuing ed. I personally think they are trying to shut down the third party CE approved businesses so they can take all the money for themselves later.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

the only people that screwed are plumbers or apprentices doing side work all other handy hacks get a free pass


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

revenge said:


> the only people that screwed are plumbers or apprentices doing side work all other handy hacks get a free pass


 I hear ya but here In Mass if you are caught doing plumbing with out a license you can be fined up to $ 2,500. They only need to get out there and start catching these handy hacks.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

CE is a joke in Texas

Just a way to generate income for somebody


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I went to a class that was for HVAC contractors. It was during the week and they had snacks and served lunch, for free.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought CE was gonna be a joke here too but we seem to have quite a few code changes every year. One of the big code issues we had was the interlock on commerical draft hoods in restaurants. Basicly there needs to be a motorized valve that shuts the gas supply off when the hood is not running. I have done several of the installations and I had done one of the first installs in the state. My self the electrical contractor and the mechanical engineer designed the system. Some of the newer installs have a air switch in the duct work in case the motor throws a belt the gas will shut off.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> CE is a joke in Texas
> 
> Just a way to generate income for somebody


What do you mean. You pay $95 for a crappy cup if joe a donut and chity chair that you keep warm for 6hrs It's a deal!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thankfully Indiana has yet to add C.E. to a plumbing, but they are doing it with I think General Contractors. To me its a good thing. While I'm sure that most of us stay current with code changes and new products, you might be surprised at how many don't bother. 

I worked for two different people who thought code was a inconvenience and didn't bother to know it beyond the initial need to pass a test. Once you pass your test here all you need to do is send in a check every 2 years and you are good to go.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Indie said:


> Thankfully Indiana has yet to add C.E. to a plumbing, but they are doing it with I think General Contractors. To me its a good thing. While I'm sure that most of us stay current with code changes and new products, you might be surprised at how many don't bother.
> 
> I worked for two different people who thought code was a inconvenience and didn't bother to know it beyond the initial need to pass a test. Once you pass your test here all you need to do is send in a check every 2 years and you are good to go.


Continuing education can bite me. They don't talk about new code here because the state code rarely changes, it's all the different parishes. It's boring, learn nothing, just listen to someone ramble for 4 hrs...


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

I am actually considering finding out how to revoke someones licence. I am the last peron to takeaway someone else's food off his table for his family but this ticket, licensed j man plumber and gas guy did not even know how to use a level or anything about quarter inch er foot.i ended up on his job right before Xmas and right away out came 99 percent of his install . I ripped it all out. Knows nothing about gas as his shows up with a gas contractor license the next day.one thing though is I asked him if he could shark bite and end cap for me and he absolutely knew how to do that! I am happy to get him going in right direction like showing him how to put together plumbing but like come on. Where does this shot stop.

Next day I am at supply house and guys are there trying to say they sold them a cracked wirsbo valve. Turns out these guys put wirsbo expander right into brass fitting and expanded the tool . I will have to get a picture for you guys . Too funny.these guys did not know that you needed rings, and then I heard they were asking how to join wirsbo to copper till finally someone stepped up and told them glue


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

how is that even possible?

apprenticeship is pretty strict over here in alberta?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I love continuing education. I think I learn something new every year. Georgia Plumbers Trade Association puts on a good one. Also get to hear some good war stories from the other local plumbers and see what new products they've tried and like.


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Been a plumber for close to thirty years. I get permits,etc.. for every job done. I live in one of the most corrupt cities I think they have running. (Baltimore) But, I do not see the merit in sitting in, or paying for some BS class on whatever. If I want to learn something new to help my business, sure... But don't make it a requirement , I have enough "red tape" to contend with...... Just my opinion.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe CE is a good thing for our trade. Yes, it needs to be more relevant at times but I would also be in favor of it being longer and maybe even passing an exam.

To suggest that it is a waste of time and money also suggests that our trade never advances and that once we pass a rest for our license, we know all there is to know and we do not need to learn anything new as the years and decades pass.

I also believe trade licenses should be hard to get and they should require effort to keep.


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

In order to advance in Maryland you must have documented proof of working as a licensed apprentice for four years, then pass a strong exam. After which you must have documented proof of working as a journeyman for two years , and go to school and pass an exam on back flow before being allowed to take the Masters exam. That is one hundred questions over four hours. I do not think if your not prepared you stand any chance of progressing. I feel things like extra courses should be an option. Not a requirement. That is my point...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I believe CE is a good thing for our trade. Yes, it needs to be more relevant at times but I would also be in favor of it being longer and maybe even passing an exam.
> 
> To suggest that it is a waste of time and money also suggests that our trade never advances and that once we pass a rest for our license, we know all there is to know and we do not need to learn anything new as the years and decades pass.
> 
> I also believe trade licenses should be hard to get and they should require effort to keep.


If ther where a test. I'm sad to say most of the elder plumbers around here would flunk. And a lot of the service guys too


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If ther where a test. I'm sad to say most of the elder plumbers around here would flunk. And a lot of the service guys too


And it would be their own fault if they do. After all, they passed it at some point right?

And if they cannot answer questions about technological advances and code revisions, then not passing and not getting a renewed license is their just reward.

I have no tolerance for incompetence based in laziness.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I agree!!! It would weed out the flunkys and make the trade better


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not saying CE and the test has to be a repeat of the Doll House. Just that it should be meaningful in regards to how our trade advances.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O I see your point and agree. Then we'd have to pay attention but they'd have teach something worth while and they don't !!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Cont ed in TX is the same crap year after year. It is more about putting money in someones hand than trying to improve plumbers or the the trade. Changes to the code or new products are never covered all they want is our money.


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Thats my point, most of these additions are about continued revenue for the Government.They do not care about improvement, its how to generate more funds to pay for programs that are started to take care of those who do not want to work.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

alberteh said:


> how is that even possible?
> 
> apprenticeship is pretty strict over here in alberta?


Come to bc and see the guys that got pushed through the Olympic boom (Vancouver 2010) with full time work drilling inserts or jake the snake cleaning. I won 't lie but those guys I was talking about are English 2 nd language but that is no excuse . I will get the pic of the wirsbo valve. 

Just own right wrong!:furious:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

The problem I have with CEU is Its 6hrs long. It takes 45 minutes to cover any changes in the code. Every few instructors make the other 5 hrs and 15 minutes interesting or educational. One wants to review what everyone is doing in the field, the ok part is he covers their rejections. The distracting part is everyone in the room verbally bitoching about being in there. I'm fine with keeping up to date, I think its good they force you to go. A lot of contractors after passing their test never open another code book again and want to belly ache when they get rejected when codes have changed " well since when did that happen" god I use to get that all the time or " I've been doing it that way sinse 1940 " I think it could be a good thing, if they would do it right


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

In Illinois you must serve at least 1,400 documented hours a year under a licensed plumber or out of the hall in a 4 year period. Or Each applicant must have served at least 2 years as an Illinois licensed apprentice plumber and have 2 years of approved courses in plumbing (see Section 750.540) for a total of 5600 hours.
you must then take a test and pass it within a total of 6 years or you may not work in the field until you pass the test.

We have a separate cross connection license issued by the I.E.P.A., you can get after getting your Plumbing License and taking and passing a three day seminar.

You plbg license will be $100.00 per year and your cross connection $15.00 per year.

After that to keep your license you need at least 4 CEU hours per year. To become a certified plumbing inspector you must have held an Illinois plumbers license for at least 7 years, take a State exam, and keep up with 14 hours of certified CEU hours per year.

As far as Illinois CEU, about 70% of the ones I have attended over the years are useless, nothing new, going over basics, very few code changes, (none hear in Illinois since 2004 basically), very few get involved, most set around and take up space. A true tradesmen will seek out the knowledge.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I think CE has a place if they would teach you something worth knowing and give you something for your money. The only problem is we are talking about a State run program and anything government usually runs backwards. If you want to learn something worth learning you will have to do it yourself and seek out what you are after. Here in Texas we are required to go so I use the time to network and find out what other guys in my area are doing and the problems they are having. At the end of the day this is a Craft and we need to put the Craftsmanship back into our trade.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I take paper a doodle and draw


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Dang tx why make 2 roof penetrations when you can just make one if they are that close together lol


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I take paper a doodle and draw


Dang TX don't ya learn noten from the zone?http://www.waterproofpaper.com/graph-paper/isometric-paper.shtml


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

In south fl. CE is a joke. 4 plumbers, 7 electricians, 12 GC's, some HVAC guys..... One class for multiple trades. No trade specific classes. I love learning new things about my trade, but it's all about how tall the lettering on your truck must be, and requirements for corporations, etc.... No code and no practical info. If it was practical, I would completely agree with it being mandatory. Even with the best of intentions, life gets in the way of great ideas like CE, writing a formal safety plan, (insert other thing you have been meaning to get to but don't have time here).


----------

